# USS voyager build



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

i dont like to yap on much so heres a load of pictures instead lol.

oh! i will say, this is round 2. my previous one, my partners cat killed. still fighting urge to kill it lol.

in starting off doing the electronics work and detail panting. glueing certain parts together to allow for the electronics. such as the top halfs of the necelles and the pilons halfs together. the belly hull parts and deflector housing. but not the dish itself. lol.

once the electrics are done and i get an air compressor + air gun i'll paint the hull and assemble it all together lol.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

hmm. 5 post limite for images.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oooo, pretty lights!
I like it already.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

haha thanks chris, im currently sat with so much mess on my desk its hard to type but also working on the flight lights (the blinking ones) getting their holes cut and leds soldered up. need to build the blink circuit for them but eh oh well. almost have the entire rear section done as far as electronics go.

personally i love how the impulse engines came out. they really give a wonderful glow out the back and shine on objects wonderfully


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

/sigh...

gluegun just went flash, pop and started smoking.

scared me half to death! thinks me needs a new one


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

rear torpedo launchers look awesome so do the impulse engines lol


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

secretreeve said:


> /sigh...
> 
> gluegun just went flash, pop and started smoking.
> 
> scared me half to death! thinks me needs a new one


Force chamber explosions are never pretty...:freak:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

secretreeve said:


> /sigh...
> 
> gluegun just went flash, pop and started smoking.
> 
> scared me half to death! thinks me needs a new one


 Jettison the core!

Nice work on the lights and tiny detail painting. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks. its come to a bit of a halt for now as i've basically run out of supplies. although i can carry on with cutting out the windows. but come friday hopefully i can get the rest of the bits and peices to get the strobe and blinker leds done and functional.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yes, looking good so far!


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks brad.

i'll be posting a picture later with the model taped together with all but 2 leds wired up.

although they'll be on without blinking/strobing as need to get those circuits built hehe.

oh and the torpedo launchers wont be lit up. they seem to have gone poof. fix those later


----------



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks great- belive it or not my biggest issue with the lights on my refit is that they are too bright! I like to imagine that if i was actually inside, i would be subject to like 1 million candlepower!

Nice deail work- i have no patience for that- when it comes to greeblies in space, i pull out the ole' gunmetal paint and blaze away in a fury homogenous color! I have never done a Voyager, it most likely that once 7 of 9 joined the ship I sorta forgot about the curves of a spaceship...in fact, was there a spaceship at all?!?


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

HAHAHAHA!

can you not put in a resistor on the + power feed to dim them if thier universally to bright?

i do love voyagers sleek very sexy lines and curves. the uss thunderchild is meant to be being released as a model. i SO want to do that one too


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Your build is really looking wonderful!
One thought- you might consider blocking out some of the windows- that gives the ship a 'lived in' look since not every room would be in use all the time.
Looking forward to the next update...


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

i did that on my previous voyager build and wasnt 100% keen on it.

i've left some of the windows filled in at the rear though.

besides, anyone says anything, "the crew is running diagnostics on the power systems requiring all systems to be fully powered on, including lighting" lol


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

brief update: got all the nav and strobe leds in and tested. heres some pictures.























































video is still uploading.

heres the strobe circuit (capacitor + resistors need swapping for correct values)


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

video



To do:

glue in leds to saucer
build and install blinker and strobe circuits
install leds to torpedo launchers fore and aft
glue parts together (only the pylons are glued together and to the nacells)
fix light bleed areas
prime
paint
decals
install deflector dish LEDS


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

I am starting the build on the bandi kit I bought 7 yrs ago. Havent built a model in 25 yrs. is there and problems with this kit. please give me suggestion. BTE I had the Revellspecial kit yrs ago and sold it on ebay for over $200.00 I wisked I hadnt. iit was a great kit


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

you mean the 20,000 peice special edition kit?! silly man! should never have sold that! lol.

okay, problems, someone somewhere mentioned issues with the brigde module being wrong. no idea wtf they was on about though, looks fine to me rofl.

as far as the bandi kit goes, i dont know. but the revell model does have some issues with parts not fitting quite right and needing some putty to fill in gaps in the joins. but i think thats common amongst many models.

if your lighting it and cutting out the windows, a 1mm and 1.5mm drill bit is needed. and i suggest a hand drill for stability and control. and a craft knife with pleanty of spare blades. long pointed ones.

otherwise its fairly good and easy going lol. if you need any help with your kit, feel free to drop me a pm and ask. i will say this though, pictures help with certain things.

some of the detail painting can be hard. i took some artist creativity with my sensor arrays as they're a little plain and wanted to add some extra color to the model.


----------



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Secretreeves-some of the exposed LEDs can be shockingly bright on the outside of a model, to the point of annoyance. What i do is paint the exposed LED with white Tamiya. This kills sone of the light but does not affect the color. Also, when the LED is not lit it will blend in the LED.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

awesome tip! thanks you!

i was going to put a potentiometer in the power feed to each of the circuits but i'll paint them instead!

can someone tell me how i can attatch some brass tube to the bottom of voyager for a stand? i cant work out the best way to form a strong attatchment.

maybe some links to parts needed to do it? lol


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

picking up various components tomorow for the 2 circuits so hopefully i'll be able to get working navs and strobes


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

*click me for video of all lights functional (window lights not in right place, just sitting inside)*

im going to be taking a few days break from this now lol. i need to get my head clear as i have a motorcycle driving test on thursday. i also need to wait for some primer so i can lay down a layer of primer and fix that led then probably start assembling parts and using air dry modelling clay to block the 2 parts of the nacells off from each other and putty in light bleeds. all the fun stuff prior to painting.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

im going to be ordering landing struts for my voyager model.

going to feed the power lines down through the forward struts to metal plates on the "feet" which will contact some other metal plates on a base im going to make which will relay the power up through voyager from a 12v 1.25amp power pack.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

made some more progress with this model.

whats been done:

1) shuttlebay assembled and painted
2) shuttlecraft painted and decaled
3) saucer leds organised and rewired
4) engineering lighting started
5) rear section assembled and glued
6) landing gears ports cut


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

please comment


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Keep it coming!


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

will do, once i got a led or two replaced i will be puttying up and sealing the saucer section and continueing with the paint and decal work while i wait for the landing struts to come in from the states!


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

Update.

So there is still a little bit of paint work to be done on the sides for the sensor arrays, a few little decals to be applied around the deflector dish and I need to order the landing struts from america and put on.

But here is how she stands at the moment.














































Video with light on.
http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/zz55/reeve1987/uss voyager/?action=view¤t=VIDEO0013.mp4

Video in the dark.
http://s813.photobucket.com/albums/zz55/reeve1987/uss voyager/?action=view¤t=VIDEO0014.mp4

Not 100% happy with the white strobes timing but its pretty close. Also need to up the ampage to it to stop the one led flickering but I've miss placed the right power supply for it. Runs on 12v 1.25amp mains supply.

The power cables will run down through the landing struts with metal contacts on the bottom of them and make contact with 2 more pads on a scenery platform I'm yet to make.

Overall I'm very happy with how it's coming along.

She's 20 inches long.

My next model will be the Round 2 Polar lights 1/350th scale enterprise. This again, will have custom lighting inside assembled by yours truly. The Enterprise will be 34" in length with shuttle bay and a little foresty type area as well as officers lounge. It will certainly be a challenge but looking forward to it.


----------



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sweet! Does it come with automatic "Janeway ejecting airlocks"? Seriously though, nice build!


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

lol sadly not.

if there was a 1/350 of the voyager then I would have made a mechanism inside to open the escape pod hatches but this is to small for such complicated systems.

Thank you too!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice job, and thanks for the walk-through!


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

kdaracal said:


> Nice job, and thanks for the walk-through!


thanks, sorry the walkthrough wasnt better, wasnt really meant to be one though just a general log with occasional updates haha. but hey, if it helps someone else out with theirs then job done.

any questions feel free to ask. I know first hand the electronics can be a pain.

especially when you have cabin lights, navigation, strobes, impulse, deflector and nacells to try to organise haha.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

HIGH RES video on main page of my youtube now.

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrReeve1987


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

I thought i might just let people know,

One of my freinds is paying me to build him a voyager with lighting!!!!! AWESOME!!!

Thinking of changing the strobe and navigation leds over to fiber optics for his though, i think it would be more in scale with the model, It would also simplify the circuit a bit, what do you guys think?

Also the bussard collectors would be changed to fiber optics too.

Good or bad idea?


----------



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Always give the new thing a try- the nice thing about these kits is that you can try a section before committing- say- do the saucer, see what you get. If you dont like it, head aft, put on the parachute and head out the door! 

Personally I have been on a vendetta started by me based on an offense to me by me! What I am obsessing on is how bright scale mOdelling lights should be. All of my lit creations would blind anyone inside! So I am trying to get to lighting level that would be more realistic. So I am building a 1/350 Klingon BOP with more realistic lighting levels- we'll see how it comes out.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm going to add a POT to the circuit so i can actually tone down the lighting with the saucer and engineering assembled (but not the spine) until its actually the right brightness.

Unfortunatly, not many people do bother doing that.

I'm also going to sand the inside of the saucer where the flood light is so the lights inside (within a light box) can shine through simulating the flood light.


----------



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Too right you are- I have tried linking in a pot, and have had bad luck with the LEDs. I wildly theorize that this is due to 2 things- the colored LEDs may need a greater forward voltage than white, and do when the pot drops drops down low to a more realistic levels the color LEDs start acting funny. Also that inside the ship I have some runs that have many LEDs and some with few, and as I dial down the larger circuits cut out. Hmmm - but this is my Fred flinstone powers of deduction!


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

Well i think an easy solution to that would be to have the seperate colours on an independant circuit.

I.e white window lighting on one, blue nacells on another, red bussards on another and well the strobe and navs brightness is easily controlled via the diameter and length of fiber optics used i guess.

I was planning on having the main lighting on their own circuits much for the reason you have described.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Excellent job sir! Very jealous. Always liked Voyager.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks zenomorp.

I got alot of help from tes on here with the circuits for her.

I'm quite keen to see how the commission build turns out. I'd log it here but as i already have an open voyager build not sure if it'd be appropriate. However i will be making progress videos and uploading to a playlist on my youtube.


----------

